# Stahls’ Adds 18 New Prespaced Heat Transfer Number Styles



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ continues to expand on its selection of number styles with the addition of 18 new styles to its prespaced numbers offering. No matter what the sport or market, Stahls' has the perfect number style to fit any need. 

These heat transfer numbers come pre-aligned on a clear carrier and are ready for quick application. Choose from 11 heat transfer materials including Thermo-FILM (Stahls’ No. 1 athletic material), Thermo-GRIP, Fashion-FILM, and Glitter Flake to name a few. 

The new number styles are available as a one-color option with many of them allowing the garment color to show through achieving a two-color look with one application. Just a few of the new styles include “Bewitched,” “Bleached,” “Fusion,” and “Tribal.” 

To view all the new styles, visit Heat Transfer Numbers - Pre-Spaced | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

